# security jobs overseas



## Miguelb55 (Sep 19, 2014)

just wondering how to find out about security jobs oversees.my buddy has suggested that some of these security companies will be getting contracts to send some people oversees. I've applied with triple canopy and some other companies but so far nothing yet. I do know that they are looking for people with security backgroungs.I have 20yrs military and 19+yrs in the security field that should be worth something. Any comments or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2014)

You may have better luck if you tell them you want to go overseas, rather than be someone who oversees.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 19, 2014)

I will tell you that with limited or zero SOF experience it is hard to get your foot in with a high paying mobile job.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm going to offer a bit of helpful advice.  I've been involved in the hiring process at my agency and the selection process for my team.   I can unequivocably say that if I received a cover letter, application, resume, etc. with as many grammatical SNAFUs as are contained within your post I wouldn't even interview you.

Grammar and presentation counts; put your best foot forward and demonstrate a high degree of attention to detail if you want to succeed.


----------



## digrar (Sep 19, 2014)

At 60 and assuming you haven't been doing your security in the Middle East over the last decade, you may have left your run a bit late, you're up against the hundreds of thousand of young blokes who have been working there for the last decade plus, in the military and on contracts, which puts your application at the bottom of every pile it finds its self in.


----------



## xx76rockstar76xx (Dec 2, 2014)

There are a few ways you can go about this - some ways more PC than others.   One way is to simply apply, apply, apply, and go with the first gig you get contacted for.  Do your time with the lower pay gigs, and move forward after fully completing your first.   There's also a few great websites that cost some money, but have all the job listing posted daily, one of them being started up by one of my buddies from a prior contract.   See below.

www.watchdogjobs.com (Free as of now)
www.shooterjobs.com ($10/month)
www.secureaspects.com (Can't remember at the moment) 

Stay in shape.  Best of luck!


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking at possibly applying for a contractor position. Any advise on applying? Which contractors are best?


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 7, 2014)

Have a good resume. Only apply to jobs you are qualified for. Be ready to leave on short notice.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 8, 2014)

After thinking about this option for a while and doing some research online, I am leaning more towards getting back into the Marines as an active reservist. Is there any threads that talk about the process of getting back in? I have looked but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## xx76rockstar76xx (Dec 8, 2014)

CPL B USMC said:


> Looking at possibly applying for a contractor position. Any advise on applying? Which contractors are best?



What did you do in the military?   Try to find a job on one of the websites I posted that falls under your category.   Also, check the requirements of each job before applying.  Not doing so may result in you getting black balled.   

As for which companies are best, well it doesn't so much depend on the company as much as it depends on the project you're working under.  You won't know until you get there.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 8, 2014)

I was an 0341 but in Afghanistan I did more patrols and convoys than firing mortars. I am going to try to get back into the Marines as a reservist. Looking to move to 0311 then tryout for 0321.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 8, 2014)

Why move to 0311? That's basically what we did as 41's. 
Do you have 12 full months in a combat zone?


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 8, 2014)

Don't have 12 months in combat zone. I actually called a recruiter today to find out about getting back in as a reserve 0311, any 03 actually, and they said they don't have 03's in this area (NW). WTF! Unless I have my own jet to fly to Cali. every month, they don't have any postions. Looks like I need to move into another postion to get this done. Maybe 02 shop, if they have anything.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 8, 2014)

Well if you are interested in Marsoc there is an easy way to transition from the IRR. If you fail/non select at selections you just return to IRR, so nothing lost.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 8, 2014)

Problem is I am off IRR so I am completely done with my contract now. If I had known it was gonna be this hard to get back in, even as a reservist, I would  have probably stayed in. Where there is a will there is a way. I am just going to have to wait for the recruiter to get back to his computer so he can tell me what is available. 

I must say though it hasn't been all bad being out. I went to school and got a BA in Finance! Thank you GI Bill.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 8, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

My local Marine Reserve unit was Motor T. They told me I'd have to go to Lejeune for re-training from 0331 to a Motor T MOS. Do you have any interest in re-training to your local reserve unit's MOS group? Is that even an option?


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 9, 2014)

Totally willing to switch MOS. I looked at the billits they have open in my area and it looks like Field Radio Operator might be an option. I am pretty good with electronics and it would get me a security clearance as well. 

I would like to keep what ever MOS I switch too close to the field. I would take a desk job, but I don't know if it would put me in the right direction for possible 02 or 03 positions later.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2014)

CPL B USMC said:


> Totally willing to switch MOS. I looked at the billits they have open in my area and it looks like Field Radio Operator might be an option. I am pretty good with electronics and it would get me a security clearance as well.
> 
> I would like to keep what ever MOS I switch too close to the field. I would take a desk job, but I don't know if it would put me in the right direction for possible 02 or 03 positions later.


 

Rog that, good luck, bro.


----------

